# American Idol "Finale results show" 5/26/10 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Here we go.

I think if nobody objects I will just put the results in and not worry about all these performances.

Holy up skirt Siobhan! Let me rewind! 

LOL Seacrest with an open mic oops!

Simon didn't really look all that amused. 

Christina put these little idol girls to shame.

Ugh way to slaughter Hall & Oates tunes. Hall & Oates themselves kind of sucking tonight as well.

Hah "go down with you to a theater." I don't remember that as the lyrics!

Listening to Lee sing Chicago songs seems very sacrilegious.

Wow Paula back on a AI stage. That's surprising.

Funny how they are making it out like Simon is leaving American TV. He's going to be back in a year and a half or so with the X-Factor.

HAHA Taylor Hicks. That guy kind of disappeared. Where the heck is David Cook?

Finally results time.

The winner of American Idol season 9 is...... Lee Dewyze. Damn tween voters!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Man what happened to Barry Gibb's neck?!


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

If Crystal wins, I jump up and take 3rd in our office pool. Go Crystal.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

"Would she go down with you to the theater?"

Geez. I don't think that's the original lyric.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> "Would she go down with you to the theater?"
> 
> Geez. I don't think that's the original lyric.


It was originally "Would she go down on you in a theater." Sanitized for your own good by Fox.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I know that - but the ridiculous thing is Alanis Morrisette sang that song all over TV when it first came out and I don't recall it ever being censored.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> I know that - but the ridiculous thing is Alanis Morrisette sang that song all over TV when it first came out and I don't recall it ever being censored.


Unfortunately thats the world we live in now.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Man what happened to Barry Gibb's neck?!


OMG-don't you watch E's top 20 bad celeb plastic surgery??  Kenny Rogers is #1 but IIRC Barry Gibb is right up there 

All I can say is-Barry EFFIN Gibb AND Bret Michaels? BEST -- IDOL -- FINALE -- EVER!!! :up::up::up::up:


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

Regina said:


> OMG-don't you watch E's top 20 bad celeb plastic surgery??  Kenny Rogers is #1 but IIRC Barry Gibb is right up there
> 
> All I can say is-Barry EFFIN Gibb AND Bret Michaels? BEST -- IDOL -- FINALE -- EVER!!! :up::up::up::up:


Brett Michaels better get some rest before he winds up dead!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Steeler Mike said:


> Brett Michaels better get some rest before he winds up dead!


He plans to rest this summer is what I hear

OMG!! General Larry and William Hung "singing" Pants on the Ground!!! :up:


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

This Paula/Simon bit is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay tooooooooooooooooooooo loooooooooooooooooooooong!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

David Cook missed the memo.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> HAHA Taylor Hicks. That guy kind of disappeared.


Sort of. He's been in the national tour of the Broadway revival of "Grease" playing the role of "Teen Angel."


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> David Cook missed the memo.


Yeah...WTH? Did he have another gig?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Whoa creepy. Is Janet channeling Michael??


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Funny how they are making it out like Simon is leaving American TV. He's going to be back in a year and a half or so with the X-Factor.


Idol would not have been as good w/o Simon.

All the Idols and contestants are a big part of his "legacy" here in the US, I found it a fitting way to honor his departure from AI.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Langree said:


> Idol would not have been as good w/o Simon.
> 
> All the Idols and contestants are a big part of his "legacy" here in the US, I found it a fitting way to honor his departure from AI.


Oh there's no doubt. I just thought it was funny that they were making it out like he was retiring from TV.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Erf, that Paula stuff didn't seem natural.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

Janet no longer has the moves she once had. Not even close!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> Oh there's no doubt. I just thought it was funny that they were making it out like he was retiring from TV.


Well, they are certainly making like he is retiring from 'Idol'.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Steeler Mike said:


> Janet no longer has the moves she once had. Not even close!


I wouldn't agree with that, I think she just didn't choose to put it out there for this performance (or isn't in performance ready state) 
- when she did the tribute to her brother last year she still had the moves.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Finally results time.

The winner of American Idol season 9 is...... Lee Dewyze. Damn tween voters!


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Wowowowowow!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Lame.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

OMG, how rediculous that someone who can't carry a tune has won. Just goes to show how stupid this show has become.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Got to love popularity contests...NOT!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Turned this off I didn't need to hear him slaughter Beautiful Day again.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TomK said:


> Got to love popularity contests...NOT!


Idol has always been that.

Sometimes, the most popular person can actually sing.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Round 1 to Lee.

Now for round 2 - whose single gets released first, and which one sells more

Then round 3 - just like round 2, but with albums

Finally, round 4 - who appears on _Glee_? (Watch the show use a song Crystal wrote for the series, and she ends up winning an Emmy for it.)

-- Don


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

ugh so pissed off! so America is tone deaf along with Lee, I can't wait to see Crystal sell more records than him


----------



## buckeye1010 (Dec 11, 2002)

unreal


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone else remember when Idol first started to have celebrity singing guests perform during the finale with the contestants and it was based on the finalists getting to sing with their musical heroes?

Tonight seems like it was just whoever they could get to show up.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

What are these records and albums that you speak of? lol


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm not an Idol watcher, but I saw some of this tonight and had a couple of observations.

Paula - I think that went over pretty badly.

Janet - Was anyone fooled by her occasionally talking and then actually singing that part toward the end. I think she was lip-synching for most of that. I think that was the same thing Puff Daddy (or whatever the hell his current name is) did a few weeks ago.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

DougF said:


> I'm not an Idol watcher, but I saw some of this tonight and had a couple of observations.
> 
> Paula - I think that went over pretty badly.
> 
> Janet - Was anyone fooled by her occasionally talking and then actually singing that part toward the end. I think she was lip-synching for most of that. I think that was the same thing Puff Daddy (or whatever the hell his current name is) did a few weeks ago.


IMO Janet wasn't lip syncing she sounds different than her recorded version.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

MLR930 said:


> IMO Janet wasn't lip syncing she sounds different than her recorded version.


It was definitely different that the recorded version from ~20 years ago. I just thought she sounded a little too polished for parts of that song and totally out of breath for others. I figured it was a pre-recorded track that could've been done anytime.


----------



## maggie2101 (Feb 22, 2003)

Old fart chiming in...loved the song with Joe Cocker! :up:


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I was afraid the tween female voters would win out. Lee probably picked up most of the votes that Casey, Aaron and Tim were getting. 

Crystal deserved it!


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Thank you, Kamakzie, for the show recaps. I always enjoy these threads while watching the shows.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Bring back wired mikes or footlight loud speakers. The hardware on JJ's ears looked obscene not to mention the waist length wires on Christina Aguillera's back.

My wife wanted to watch this finale show. The only things I enjoyed were the Brothers Gibb and Chicago when Lee Wyze wasn't pitching in.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

maggie2101 said:


> Old fart chiming in...loved the song with Joe Cocker! :up:


Agreed. My favorite of the night.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

My favorite moments were: Orianthi rocking out with Alice Cooper and Bret Michaels with Casey


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Is Barry Gibb starring in the Sam Kinison Story?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I know that - but the ridiculous thing is Alanis Morrisette sang that song all over TV when it first came out and I don't recall it ever being censored.


It's always been censored on TV and radio as far as I know. It's usually done by silencing out "down on" though.

Lee, the winner. What a joke. A fittingly mediocre end to a mediocre season though. Wow, his cover of "Beautiful day" was even more awful now than last night.

Looking forward to hearing what Crystal will release in the future.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Regina said:


> OMG!! General Larry and William Hung "singing" Pants on the Ground!!! :up:


And it wasn't really any worse than any other contemporary rap performance I've seen on TV lately...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Langree said:


> Idol would not have been as good w/o Simon.
> 
> All the Idols and contestants are a big part of his "legacy" here in the US, I found it a fitting way to honor his departure from AI.


Same here. Though I had to FF through Paula's ramblings. As usual.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

DougF said:


> Janet - Was anyone fooled by her occasionally talking and then actually singing that part toward the end. I think she was lip-synching for most of that. I think that was the same thing Puff Daddy (or whatever the hell his current name is) did a few weeks ago.


It was kind of funny - I watched with the captions on and for all the singing that was done, the captioning was the lyrics of the songs. When JJ was singing the caption just read " [Singing] ". I had to laugh!

A couple of questions -

Have they always had discounted tickets for the tour this early on, or are sales so bad so far that they made a point of announcing discounted tickets?

When they were doing the (lame) Dane Cook bit and that ugly-faced, totally hung up on himself jack-hole was talking to Simon, first it looked like Tatiana was supposed to take the mic from him and he wouldn't give it up - even when Norman Gentle tried to extricate it from his hands - then it seemed like an abrupt 'cut to commercial' moment. Was that a case of making a huge mistake having that jerk on live TV or was that the way it was supposed to have happened?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> it seemed like an abrupt 'cut to commercial' moment. Was that a case of making a huge mistake having that jerk on live TV or was that the way it was supposed to have happened?


Certainly seemed abrupt to me as well.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh ya, one other thing...

Whoever winds up being hired as Lee's image consultant should prioritize getting rid of his stalagmite/stalactite saliva problem - aside from him sounding just abysmal to me anyway, most of the time I couldn't watch him because I was getting too grossed out! Blech!!!!


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I predicted Lee to win in all after the top 9 show. I sure wish I was wrong, but when you get to the top 8 or 9 it is fairly obvious who the tween girls like and will vote for until their tiny texting fingers are bloody.

Did AI jumps the shark? Maybe Simon is making the right move going to the X Factor as the judges have a bit more power to prevent people that can't sing from winning. We'll see I guess.

*04-08-2010, 12:57 AM *


Johnny Dancing said:


> Predictions: Lee wins it all as he seems have the David Cook and Chris guy {that won last year} appeal and vibe. Bowersox should win it all on pure singing talent, but I wouldn't mind if Siobhan won because she is such a freak and so damn cool - plus she can sing. Maybe she would be the first idol to actually write her own songs and stay true to herself without selling her soul too much - no probably not. AI will whitewash her unique personality right out.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> I know that - but the ridiculous thing is Alanis Morrisette sang that song all over TV when it first came out and I don't recall it ever being censored.


I don't remember specific examples, but I remember it being bleeped.

Other thoughts: I BOOed out loud when the wrong contestant won.. (I was watching slightly behind real time)..

I liked most of the performances (i.e. celebrities), and this show was PACKED with actual performances. I thought it was going to be ~2 hours of fluff, like the regular results shows.

Nobody else mentioned this, but I have a tiny recording of it so I am not imagining it.. At almost the very end of "Pants on the Ground", the audience JUMPED. That is, a few people just moved to different positions.. like you saw

HEAD EMPTY CHAIR HEAD
then instantly it was
HEAD HEAD EMPTY CHAIR
something like that..

Umm, did they actually do this twice and it was two spliced together, or was the audience 'fake' in front of the picture? Someone had to have seen what I mean...


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Isn't David Cook on tour? Adam Lambert generates controversy again..some reports say he didn't show up to rehearsals. Reps say he had a throat problem and wasn't planning on performing. I could hardly recognize Ruben.  Was Clay anywhere?

Janet's performance was weird...did they overlay Michael's voice over hers? She still looks slammin' for 44.

The lineup of the past Idols was a good test for me. Recognized all but a couple despite the years, hairdos and weight differences. Anyone have a list?

This may be the last season for me..with Simon and Paula gone, the show has lost too much.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> I know that - but the ridiculous thing is Alanis Morrisette sang that song all over TV when it first came out and I don't recall it ever being censored.


Yeah, but Alanis didn't sing it on Idol, which is a widespread family show.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

My notes:

Fast forwarded through most of the geriatric performances and the group songs.

Kris Allen's song seemed like more of a fit for Daughtry, too big for Kris.

Bet they sure were glad they invited that mic-stealing ******bag back for that song with Dane Cook. Quick, pan away and go to commercial!

Christina was great. Ricky Gervais, funny stuff.

Thought the lyric change in You Outta Know was also funny, but probably a good choice given the audience.

Carrie's still the best Idol singer.

More fast-forwarding through the elevator music, I mean Chicago.

William Hung, still annoying.

Paula, still making things awkward.

It was cool to see the past Idol winners together, but man that song was cheeeeesy.

With all the goodbye stuff for Simon, this felt more like a series finale. It'll be interesting to see how well the show does without him.

Janet sure sounded a lot like Michael.

Crystal was a natural singing with Joe Cocker. Lee....not so much.

Dialidol got it right again.

I expect Lee will do as well as Kris Allen, and really, I have no idea how well Kris Allen is doing. Not too impressed by either of those guys.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Any time I get to see Carrie Underwood, it is a good show.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Roadblock said:


> My notes:
> It was cool to see the past Idol winners together, but man that song was cheeeeesy.


Who was the one in the white mini-skirt...holy mackeral!!!


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Tonight seems like it was just whoever they could get to show up.


We commented that it was the "casino tour" - it seemed like most of the guests were ancient and got dragged out of the nursing homes to do one last fling on stage. Many of them were so old they could not even hit the notes in their songs any more.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> Who was the one in the white mini-skirt...holy mackeral!!!


kimberly caldwell, from season 2


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

Kamakzie said:


> Unfortunately thats the world we live in now.


Yeah, what's the world coming to when you can't expose pre-teens to oral sex. I mean, it's not actually sex anyway, right?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> What are these records and albums that you speak of? lol


CDs, online downloads, who cares it's still record and album sales even though not many actual vinyl records are being produced anymore (but they still are).


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

plateau10 said:


> Yeah, what's the world coming to when you can't expose pre-teens to oral sex. I mean, it's not actually sex anyway, right?


Well it might be fine for you and I but tell that to groups like the PTC who encourage their members to flood the FCC with complaints every time something potentially offensive is broadcast. The FCC has to at the very least investigate the complaint. With the CBS Janet Jackson fiasco I don't blame the networks for being cautious.

Of course if these shows were on cable this would not be a problem.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

omnibus said:


> Bring back wired mikes or footlight loud speakers.


The FCC may very well make that happen.

Due to the DTV transition and some of the 700MHz spectrum being repurposed for public safety comms, many wireless mic users are now forced to vacate the band by June 12 or face heavy fines. The remaining channels are pretty crowded so some wireless mic users will have nowhere really to go. Well they may have places but range or quality could suffer.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

Raj said:


> Well it might be fine for you and I but tell that to groups like the PTC who encourage their members to flood the FCC with complaints every time something potentially offensive is broadcast. The FCC has to at the very least investigate the complaint. With the CBS Janet Jackson fiasco I don't blame the networks for being cautious.
> 
> Of course if these shows were on cable this would not be a problem.


Hmm, you'd think with the rolleyes and all it would have been more obvious which side of the issue I was on.

For me it's not so much that it is coming OTA as it is who the show is aimed at.


----------



## shoek (Jan 23, 2002)

So why is it that we go all season long with the judges complaining that the contestants need to make their songs "current, relevant, their own"... and then on the finale only one (Christina) non-Idol performer was from this century? Cocker, Michaels, Gibb(s), Jackson, Cooper, McDonald, Chicago, Morrisette... 

I'm glad I wasn't the only one weirded out by JJ's Michael-esque vocals...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Raj said:


> The FCC may very well make that happen.
> 
> Due to the DTV transition and some of the 700MHz spectrum being repurposed for public safety comms, many wireless mic users are now forced to vacate the band by June 12 or face heavy fines. The remaining channels are pretty crowded so some wireless mic users will have nowhere really to go. Well they may have places but range or quality could suffer.


Do you have a good page that references this specific issue? I'd like to forward it to our events office.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I was in L.A. this weekend and at the hotel concierge desk, they had tickets for last nights show $1,450 each!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

plateau10 said:


> Yeah, what's the world coming to when you can't expose pre-teens to oral sex. I mean, it's not actually sex anyway, right?


According to Bill.  Anyways I'm just not a fan of censorship. I do see potential issues though with a kid saying "Mommy whats it mean to go down on somebody?"


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

Kamakzie said:


> According to Bill.  Anyways I'm just not a fan of censorship. I do see potential issues though with a kid saying "Mommy whats it mean to go down on somebody?"


I've definitely changed a lot in this regard in the past few years. Gotta say it was really troubling to hear my (then) ~5 year old daughter singing "Don't cha wish your girlfriend was hot like me / Don't cha wish your girlfriend was a freak like me..." Thank you Alvin and the Chipmunks.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Ment said:


> Isn't David Cook on tour? Adam Lambert generates controversy again..some reports say he didn't show up to rehearsals. Reps say he had a throat problem and wasn't planning on performing. I could hardly recognize Ruben.  Was Clay anywhere?


Why Adam Lambert, David Cook Were Absent From 'American Idol' Finale

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1640178/20100527/lambert_adam_american_idol_.jhtml

Brief recap: Cook had previously agreed to perform at a benefit concert for Cancer and he didn't want to reneg. (I'll give him that.)

It sounds like Lambert was asked to sit in the audience and not have any major part of the past Idol contestant thing (which think about it - he didn't win, so to give him a solo on the song wouldn't really make sense).

I didn't see Daughtry there either so...
("Chris Daughtry was also absent, but Twittered that he was performing in Kansas City.")
or Jennifer Hudson...

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...d-cook-adam-lambert-on-american-idol-finale/1

http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvmusic/news/why-adam-lambert-david-cook-skipped-idol-finale-2010275


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ok, my thoughts in no particular order:

Dammit America, you got ir wrong. See Russell Hantz, this is why America voting isn't always a good thing.

JJ......to me it almost seemed like maybe they did some weird tech stuff....like having sampled MJ's voice so that JJ sings into the mic but is comes out based on the sounds of the samples. Oh and JJ....nice r......er......damn she still looks good.

Alannis....I knew they would change the line. I do find it funny when she sings this song now. It is an angst-filled, hate filled song, and seeing her sing it with smiles on her face is kind of weird.

Siobhan (sp)......close those legs girl........it's a family show. Better yet, what was that camera guy thinking.

Felt weird for Xtina being on after just cancelling her tour for "scheduling issues" (read: poor ticket sales).

Idols. Nice little send off. Carrie smokes them all, except for Kelly.

Alice Cooper.....was his mic even on?

Joe Cocker....loved it. I wonder how many viewers were like "who is Joe Cocker". When I saw him I said two things to my wife....1..I love that I am immortalized forever on his Live CD, recorded way back in Lowell, MA.....and 2.....I miss Winnie Cooper. 

Anyone know if Crystal has a twitter account or email for fan mail?

I will buy whatever CD she puts out. Lee....sorry dude. Of course I did DL your duet with Crystal.

That's it for now.....


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

Funny. I didn't even notice Adam Lambert wasn't there. I did notice David Cook wasn't there, though.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

maggie2101 said:


> Old fart chiming in...loved the song with Joe Cocker! :up:


Another old fart chiming in. I wasn't a big Joe Cocker fan back in the day (although I do have his first album), but he's grown on me over the years. He was amazing last night. I'm on his website right now listening to what I presume is his latest release. I'm really liking it.

I liked all of the other old guys, too.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> When they were doing the (lame) Dane Cook bit and that ugly-faced, totally hung up on himself jack-hole was talking to Simon, first it looked like Tatiana was supposed to take the mic from him and he wouldn't give it up - even when Norman Gentle tried to extricate it from his hands - then it seemed like an abrupt 'cut to commercial' moment. Was that a case of making a huge mistake having that jerk on live TV or was that the way it was supposed to have happened?


this is how i saw it...

dane is doing his thing... and i don't think any of those people were suppossed to say anything, just get up there and stand and dance. the dude said "this is my kanye moment"... so i think he just took the mic from dane and was going to have his 15 sec.... and then i don't know if tatiana was trying to take it from him cuz he was being a a-hole, or she wanted to say something too... so then i envision the director saying "wait a minute, what is this? this isn't suppossed to happen... cut to a commericial... cut to a commercial... CUT TO A COMMERCIAL!!!!"

re: siobhan upskirt: it was a skort

re: siobhan: if she dressed like that all season, with the cleavage showing... she would've gone alot further, and i might have had a real reason to watch... she's got a body on her.

i must say, this season to me, has been unwatchable... and i have never been so apathetic to who was in it and who i wanted to win...

but i enjoyed this finale... i think it's the best one they've had... a good mix of current, pertinent, kinda oldie, reallly oldie... the finalists actually sounded pretty good... the simon stuff was watchable... not bad.... not bad at all


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

Mr. Soze said:


> Any time I get to see Carrie Underwood, it is a good show.


You've got that right!! :up:

We sat 2nd row at her concert last year. I'd say it was the best concert I've ever been to. IMO, she's the hottest talent out there right now.

Oh, :down: to the final vote. Crystal deserves the win, but perhaps it's for the best. Now she's free to sign with any record label, right?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> re: siobhan: if she dressed like that all season, with the cleavage showing... she would've gone alot further, and i might have had a real reason to watch... she's got a body on her.


She dressed similarly several times when performing. She has amazing legs.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I thought Siobhan would do her end of song vocal thing - especially with some Bee Gees there. Didn't hear what I was expecting. 
Her singing is my favorite from this season. Would've preferred different songs though... (As always)

Would've liked to hear Tatiana sing again.

Really wanted to see more close-ups of each of the former contestants.

(just a second...I hear a cat...)

Okay, I'm back now.

A duet recording (a record is a recording these days) with Kris Allen and Danny Gokey would be an idea.

Or perhaps form a band / touring group with Kris Allen, Danny Gokey, 
David Archuleta, Scott MacIntyre, Michael Sarver and Aaron Kelly.

Or a girl group... Carrie Underwood, Jordin Sparks, Mandisa, Melinda Doolittle
...


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I share the opinion of Siobahn's hotness but her singing was almost always horrible. I really _wanted_ to like her but just never got it.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Lots of flubs this week. Ryan's 'off' mic comments and the silly stopping Crystal as she walked to the stage. Seems I noticed audio defects (not the singers, equipment) too.


----------



## jwehman (Feb 26, 2003)

Roadblock said:


> kimberly caldwell, from season 2


Not that I'm arguing, but having a 7th-place finisher from Season 2 seems a stretch...

Oh yeah - she has a debut album coming out this summer...I guess she needed the exposure.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

jwehman said:


> Not that I'm arguing, but having a 7th-place finisher from Season 2 seems a stretch...


There was a show called IDOL CHAT or something like that - where they discussed the shows after they aired and Justin and Caldwell - as I recall, were the hosts.

I wish there was a list of who was on stage for that - there seemed to be lots of never-beens.

For example - the guy whose name I can't remember - a former contestant who was the person at the microphone from Lee's hometown... 
His big claim to fame since AI? 
Celebrity spokesman for Bosley Hair Replacements - LOL


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Do you have a good page that references this specific issue? I'd like to forward it to our events office.


I use wireless Mics at work and while none of ours were affected, I did receive an email from Audio Technica saying they would put in a new chip for free if any of our Mics needed it. So at least some of the wireless mic companies are doing the changeover for free. It is my understanding that this affects very few wireless Mics that are currently in service.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

One thing that's been bugging me are the online newspapers stating the AI and DWTS winners on their front page or email list subject lines.

*SPOILERS!*

Some of us watch on time delay and didn't want to know til the time was right.

I would've preferred an option to click and find out who won....or just wait.

I know, this is a Tivo forum...I'm preaching to the choir on this issue.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Really enjoyed the finale. Lee won... woo-hoo. Sad to see Simon go, but I think he nailed the perfect exit point. Get out while it's still hot. He _barely_ made it...

Anyone know if Simon will actually be a judge on his new show or is he just the money man behind it ala "Randy Jackson Presents"?

The one silver lining in all this is that "So You Think You Can Dance" starts tonight! Surely the nice weather can't be far behind!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Erf, that Paula stuff didn't seem natural.


As soon as the curtain lifted and she was there, I said to my wife, "Is she really going to embarrass herself by trying to sing?" Luckily, she didn't sing, but she still embarrassed herself with her awkward, rambling comments. Just another reminder why it was good to see her leave the show. Kind of funny that the audience seemed to only give her a polite, courtesy applause when she finished.


JLucPicard said:


> When they were doing the (lame) Dane Cook bit and that ugly-faced, totally hung up on himself jack-hole was talking to Simon, first it looked like Tatiana was supposed to take the mic from him and he wouldn't give it up - even when Norman Gentle tried to extricate it from his hands - then it seemed like an abrupt 'cut to commercial' moment. Was that a case of making a huge mistake having that jerk on live TV or was that the way it was supposed to have happened?


I wondered about that. I don't regularly watch the show, so I didn't know who that was, and we wondered if maybe someone had run up from the audience and taken the mic from Cook, which is why they quickly went to commercial.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

jay_man2 said:


> Thank you, Kamakzie, for the show recaps. I always enjoy these threads while watching the shows.


+1 Appreciate all the work Kamakzie.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Anyone know if Simon will actually be a judge on his new show or is he just the money man behind it ala "Randy Jackson Presents"?


I don't know for sure, but I can't imagine he's not going to be on camera. He has to know that a large part of AI's success was because of his blistering, honest criticism, and that's a big reason why Fox is interested in airing his new show. If it's just a talent contest that doesn't include him doing his critiques, then it's kind of pointless, IMO.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Roadblock said:


> kimberly caldwell, from season 2


Thanks but I actually meant her:


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

DianaMo said:


> One thing that's been bugging me are the online newspapers stating the AI and DWTS winners on their front page or email list subject lines.
> 
> *SPOILERS!*


I am so with you. 
Completely by accident yesterday online I heard that Paula was going to be there, Janet Jackson was performing and that Kelly Clarkson and Fantasia were part of the singing sendoff for Simon - HOURS before the show because the gossip sites were reporting what happened during the dress rehearsal - or in the case of Jackson - her boyfriend tweeted that she was on the show. Damned internet.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I liked CASEY JAMES singing with Hall and Oates, although I would've (as always) preferred different song selection.

If things don't work out for him as a solo act, he can always go into tribute band work...


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I don't know how they managed to make "Pants on the Ground" not funny, but they did. Boring.

Production values on this show were poor as usual. Bad intros, outros, mics hot when they're not supposed to be and vice versa. Amateur hour.

I watched the beginning of this season, bailed around Beatles week because nobody impressed me, and came back just for last night. I still wasn't impressed by anyone. Crystal is good, but she's not going to sell anything. Lee will sell stuff, but is not good.

Could Crystal and Lee have shown a tad more enthusiasm when they were shown their new cars? Ford is a major sponsor - turn on some energy. Even bland Kris Allen had more energy than they did.

Lee missed a cue last night during the Joe Cocker song and Joe (and Crystal) looked around wondering WTF happened. Dead silence for an entire line in the song. The guy is just not good. He also seems fairly heavily medicated. Joe Cocker still has the goods. Many people on this show who are a lot younger than he is, no longer do.

I thought the lyrics were "It's a beautiful day." Why was Lee singing it in the past tense?

One of the two guys who sang for Chicago looked a little too much like Will Forte doing a character.

If Carrie Underwood and Kelly Clarkson can show up for American Idol, then David Cook can get himself there.

I thought Janet Jackson was singing in the first down-tempo song but was lip syncing during Nasty Boys. But she didn't have her heart in that performance at all.

Michael McDonald didn't sound great. 

Does Robin Gibb sing at all anymore? (And I say that as someone who chose "How Deep is Your Love" as his wedding song).

Bret Michaels sounded pretty good. Casey James was not great screwing up the melody on that song, but his guitar solos were pretty good.

As usual, couldn't stand to look at Ricky Minor. Glad to hear I won't have to see him again next year.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

aindik said:


> As usual, couldn't stand to look at Ricky Minor. Glad to hear I won't have to see him again next year.


Ricky may have had a stank face going because he was waiting for a brief mention of his name and maybe a thanks because it was his last show, too.
We have time for Pants On The Ground and Pauler rambling but can't even give one line of thanks to the guy who brought live music to American Idol?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I don't just not like looking at him. I dislike the bland band he leads that can't handle complex instrumentals, and the arrangements he creates where every song ends the same. That I don't like the faces he makes is just a bonus. 

That said, it is kind of surprising that nobody mentioned that he was leaving.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

aindik said:


> I don't just not like looking at him. I dislike the bland band he leads that can't handle complex instrumentals, and the arrangements he creates where every song ends the same. That I don't like the faces he makes is just a bonus.
> 
> That said, it is kind of surprising that nobody mentioned that he was leaving.


I don't think it's common knowledge. At least not to me. I had to google him to see who you were talking about. For those of us that don't know... He's been the musical director on Idol and he's moving to Leno to take Kevin Eubanks place who just left. Now that I see his picture I do recognize him though.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I too was surprised that Ricky Minor didn't get a single mention. Maybe he'll still work with AI next season?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> Thanks but I actually meant her:


Mikalah Gordon- eleventh place Season 4.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

aindik said:


> If Carrie Underwood and Kelly Clarkson can show up for American Idol, then David Cook can get himself there.


CaineBJ above posted an article with an explanation why he wasn't there, and it seems completely reasonable to me.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> CaineBJ above posted an article with an explanation why he wasn't there, and it seems completely reasonable to me.


I suppose, but the date of the American Idol season finale is known months in advance. I think he'd leave that date free, or at least have his agent call the Idol people to see if he should block the night off.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Robin Gibb.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

aindik said:


> One of the two guys who sang for Chicago looked a little too much like Will Forte doing a character.


Wait, are you saying that _wasn't_ Will Forte?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

aindik said:


> I suppose, but the date of the American Idol season finale is known months in advance. I think he'd leave that date free, or at least have his agent call the Idol people to see if he should block the night off.


From all that I have been reading in the past week it seems as if the finale was even more thrown together at the last minute than usual. They invited so many acts, then waited until the last of the last minute acceptances were in, then scrambled to fit everyone in. Then Bret pops up and they bump somebody, then Janet does the same, and so on. There was more than one "star" that was left standing backstage with no appearance after having rehearsed (and yet we suffered through Barry Gibb?). The send off bit could have been one of those things that was cobbled together after they knew who all would be there, and likely there was some stop-go-stop about what was actually happening, and likely it got annoying.

I'll agree that there were people not there who you'd think would be and others that no one noticed if they were there or not.
But I won't hold it against anyone- what stories we do have about certain of the no shows have been _wildly_ contradictory and certainly not concrete enough to form a poor opinion of someone over.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

DianaMo said:


> One thing that's been bugging me are the online newspapers stating the AI and DWTS winners on their front page or email list subject lines.
> 
> *SPOILERS!*
> 
> ...


Seriously? I guess you forgot about EXTRA EXTRA READ ALL ABOUT IT? Isn't that the job of newspapers to report the news and to try to get it out there as soon as possible. If you're really concerned about spoilers stay off the internet.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Cearbhaill said:


> There was more than one "star" that was left standing backstage with no appearance after having rehearsed.


Really? Who was bumped?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> Really? Who was bumped?


Ok- so just the one, Enrique Iglesias.
But the Kelly/Fantasia long version duet was bumped.
And the Melissa Etheridge/Crystal Bowersox duet fell through, though not at the last minute.
That's it off the top of my head.

Tour tickets are on sale for $20 a seat.
_That's_ a first.
http://www.ticketmaster.com/American-Idol-tickets/artist/838399

_"American Idol $20 for 24 hours
For all American Idol viewers: For only 24 hours, you can buy tickets to the American Idol Live 2010 Tour coming to your city for just $20 (plus applicable fees) at www.livenation.com or 1-800-745-3000. Tickets will be available starting at 8PM Wednesday May 26th, while supplies last. Brought to you by Live Nation."_


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Cearbhaill said:


> Tour tickets are on sale for $20 a seat.
> _That's_ a first.
> http://www.ticketmaster.com/American-Idol-tickets/artist/838399
> 
> ...


Now that Mamasox is sans boyfriend, she can ogle Casey guilt-free on tour .


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I didn't watch the finale but reading through this thread and seeing all the various names that showed up has me cracking up.

Sounds like a mess.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Mikalah Gordon- eleventh place Season 4.


THANKS!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

jwehman said:


> Not that I'm arguing, but having a 7th-place finisher from Season 2 seems a stretch...
> 
> Oh yeah - she has a debut album coming out this summer...I guess she needed the exposure.


Well she did jump on David Cook the second after he won Idol, so that she might do anything she could to stay in the Idol spotlight is not surprising.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Ment said:


> Now that Mamasox is sans boyfriend, she can ogle Casey guilt-free on tour .


Really- couldn't he have waited two more days to dump her?
I think that is terrible- the most stressful day of her life and someone who supposedly cares/cared about her walks?
No matter why, no matter how bad he wanted away from the hoopla he could have waited two freaking days.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Maybe it was like Earnest goes to American Idol and he couldn't take it any longer.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Still...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> Still...


I'm with you Cearbhaill. That was cold... She's better off without him.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

C'mon AI, invite Donny Osmond and David Cassidy to the finale shows...


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

jwehman said:


> Not that I'm arguing, but having a 7th-place finisher from Season 2 seems a stretch...
> 
> Oh yeah - she has a debut album coming out this summer...I guess she needed the exposure.


She, Guarini and Mikalah have more or less been under the employ of Idol for a while, taking part in the old Extra show on Fox Reality and Idol-related programming on TV Guide Network.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I just watched the finale last night, and I succesfully avoided all spoilers, so I was totally surprised.

After Lee won, he murdered that song single he sang (in a bad way). I guess maybe we can chalk it up to he was overcome with emotion. He better sing better than that when he starts recording.



Johnny Dancing said:


> Did AI jump the shark?


Well put. That's exactly how I'd describe the show.

IMO, Mike (the one who made it to the top 4 before being eliminated) was the best of the top 4.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Just watched it last night (and hadn't been spoiled beforehand).

As expected, I was disappointed in the American public. And true to my word, I shan't watch this show again.

It finally made it through my thick skull that this isn't a talent competition (which Crystal would have won hands down). It is rather a popularity/most easily moldable/most easily marketable competition, so I have no interest in it any longer.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

timckelley said:


> IMO, Mike (the one who made it to the top 4 before being eliminated) was the best of the top 4.


Yeah but he failed on the Social Game...


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

The wrong people got elminated at all levels of this season. Some people eliminated early in the top 12 should have made it higher, some people from the top 24 should have made it to the top 12, but as I recall, some of my biggest surprises were people who made it to hollywood but didn't make it to the top 24. As they were reading off the names, I felt like there was lots of people who deserved to be in the top 24 more than who got there.

So AI was already a loser show once they formed that pool of 24 people. There wasn't a lot to work with in that 24.


----------



## mcthumber (Dec 6, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> Just watched it last night (and hadn't been spoiled beforehand).
> 
> As expected, I was disappointed in the American public. And true to my word, I shan't watch this show again.
> 
> It finally made it through my thick skull that this isn't a talent competition (which Crystal would have won hands down). It is rather a popularity/most easily moldable/most easily marketable competition, so I have no interest in it any longer.


Welcome back from the dark side, my son. I knew the light would shine through eventually.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Is bandleader for the Leno show a better job than the AI job?

Or can he do both and have a sub on AI Live days?

Especially since AI is on hiatus til (I guess) Fall or whenever.



bareyb said:


> I don't think it's common knowledge. At least not to me. I had to google him to see who you were talking about. For those of us that don't know... He's been the musical director on Idol and he's moving to Leno to take Kevin Eubanks place who just left. Now that I see his picture I do recognize him though.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

DianaMo said:


> Is bandleader for the Leno show a better job than the AI job?


It's more in the center of things, with a lot more speaking on the air. Eubanks is essentially Leno's Ed McMahon.

On AI he's literally the bandleader. On Leno he's the bandleader but also a character on the show.



DianaMo said:


> Or can he do both and have a sub on AI Live days?


I don't know if he could, but he won't be doing that. Seacrest tweeted his best wishes to Minor the day after the finale. (As if that's the same as mentioning it on the air).

I think he does a lot behind the scenes in his role as American Idol bandleader, including helping the contestants arrange songs. It's not just showing up and playing bass.



DianaMo said:


> Especially since AI is on hiatus til (I guess) Fall or whenever.


It comes back in January.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

timckelley said:


> The wrong people got elminated at all levels of this season. Some people eliminated early in the top 12 should have made it higher, some people from the top 24 should have made it to the top 12, but as I recall, some of my biggest surprises were people who made it to hollywood but didn't make it to the top 24. As they were reading off the names, I felt like there was lots of people who deserved to be in the top 24 more than who got there.
> 
> So AI was already a loser show once they formed that pool of 24 people. There wasn't a lot to work with in that 24.


Yeah I remember thinking this when they were showing all the old contestants who'd already been kicked off. Some of them were pretty good and it occurred to me too, that perhaps we'd thrown the baby out with the bath water this season. Something sure went wrong. Hopefully next year will be better. I plan to keep a much better eye on the early rounds next year.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

One of the huge benefits of being an AI contestant, even if your career goes nowhere, is getting invited every year to the season finale and getting to be around the guest performers. Those folks looked really happy.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

scooterboy said:


> Just watched it last night (and hadn't been spoiled beforehand).
> 
> As expected, I was disappointed in the American public. And true to my word, I shan't watch this show again.
> 
> It finally made it through my thick skull that this isn't a talent competition (which Crystal would have won hands down). It is rather a popularity/most easily moldable/most easily marketable competition, so I have no interest in it any longer.


It's decided by popular vote. It took 9 seasons to figure out that makes it a popularity contest?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

timckelley said:


> The wrong people got elminated at all levels of this season. Some people eliminated early in the top 12 should have made it higher, some people from the top 24 should have made it to the top 12, but as I recall, some of my biggest surprises were people who made it to hollywood but didn't make it to the top 24. As they were reading off the names, I felt like there was lots of people who deserved to be in the top 24 more than who got there.
> 
> So AI was already a loser show once they formed that pool of 24 people. There wasn't a lot to work with in that 24.


The big problem with all this too is that the order people get eliminated has a massive impact on who ends up going next.

If people like TimKeithUrban would have went home when they should have, you could have potentially had a completely different final two.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

This is neither an objective vocal competition nor a popularity contest. It is marketing exercise, "How to build a fan base". They start off with 12 people so the fan base of AI is divided between them. Not terribly equally but that doesn't matter. When each performer is voted off the people that voted for them have 2 choices. Stop voting or vote for someone else. Those that switch will vote for the performer closest to their own liking. By the time they are down to 2 people, most of the fan base of either performer will have switched from their original choice. So it isn't who is competing that determines the winner. It is who isn't competing.

The final 4 was Big Mike, Casey, Lee and Crystal. Big Mike gets eliminated so his voters that still cared to vote, voted for the closest to Big Mike's style. It was probably an even split between Casey and Lee with a few for Crystal. Then Casey went and his fans moved to Lee. Crystal would need 51&#37; of the votes by the final 4 to win. She probably didn't have that large of a lead. If Siobhan had made it to the final 4 instead of Mike, then it would have been a close final between Lee and Crystal.

The only deviation from this inheritance of the fan base is if the closest performer to the most recently eliminated one had bombed their performance on the next show. Then there will have been more people who would have just given up voting all together. That is the effect that the judges save is to defend against.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I like the appearance of 66% of the Bee Gees, Joe Cocker, and Michael Macdonald. Wasnt that impressed with the others. Okay, Janet was pretty good.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

MarkofT said:


> This is neither an objective vocal competition nor a popularity contest. It is marketing exercise, "How to build a fan base". They start off with 12 people so the fan base of AI is divided between them. Not terribly equally but that doesn't matter. When each performer is voted off the people that voted for them have 2 choices. Stop voting or vote for someone else. Those that switch will vote for the performer closest to their own liking. By the time they are down to 2 people, most of the fan base of either performer will have switched from their original choice.


The key to fan base inheritance is to stay somewhat inoffensive and even low key during the very early rounds when most fans are forming their baseline opinions.
Any sort of alienation that takes place early will only serve to eliminate a large portion of inheritance, so doing anything that stands out too much is not always a good idea.
The key to winning this is to fly a bit under the radar early then to start building momentum later on while becoming the fallback choice or other fanbases. Anyone who is too good or gets too much buzz too early and gets saddled with the "front runner" label offends American voters who by and large like an underdog story.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Roadblock said:


> It's decided by popular vote. It took 9 seasons to figure out that makes it a popularity contest?


Don't be obtuse. I obviously meant that I was expecting the public to vote based on talent, not on who makes them swoon. But I certainly shouldn't have expected that much of the general public. I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Lots of people do vote on talent.
But the people who vote on swoon have learned how to send 100+ text messages at one shot and they do so repeatedly.

Unless and until voting is limited per person in some manner the results will be skewed toward whatever demographic has best learned how to manipulate the technology and is able to get that word out.

And voting will never be unlimited- they like boasting about the numbers too much. 
And even at that you'll note that a total votes received comment didn't happen at all during this finale. Wonder how much worse it was than last years 98 million.


----------

